# Simrad Go Series Software updates via phone



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

On my new-to-me boat I have a Simrad Go7 and a Go9. I cannot seem to get them to connect to my phone via the phone's wifi hotspot in order to get the latest software updates. Has anyone had any success doing this?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Simrad Go wifi has two wifi modes, one for connecting to a hotspot or wifi for updating charts and software. The other option is where a phone or tablet connects to it using the Gofree app. Yours is probably in the wrong mode. Go into settings, wireless to change.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks Misdirection. I did get to the point where it saw my phones hotspot but was unable to connect. I tried it with the units internal wireless on and off, same result. Everything else about this system is very user friendly, but this has me stumped! will keep at it


----------

